# Budgie bathing



## Buddya (1 mo ago)

Hi all, 

How often is good for your Budgie to have a bath and what baths do you recommend? 

Or I know some use spray, is this advised?

Many thanks 😊


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies do not have to bathe, some like to and some do not, I have several of these https://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Corpor...2782316&sprefix=lixit+bird+bath,aps,93&sr=8-2
If you want to try a spray, get a spray bottle and mist from above, if the birds likes it fine, if it does not it will move away and that is your signal to stop.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies clean themselves by using the oil from their preen gland and preening their feathers to keep them clean and shiny.
You do not need to wash or bathe your budgie.
There are various things you can try. You may also find they ignore the bath for a long time and then suddenly one will decide to try it and then they'll all like it!

I'd suggest you either put a shallow bowl with water in or on top the cage or get a Lix-it Bath to attach to the cage and provide them the option of bathing every few days.

You can also try placing a few fresh basil leaves or some lettuce leaves in the water. That may interest them in the bath.

Some budgies love to rub against or roll on wet leaves.
You can hang wet romaine lettuce or kale leaves in the cage or place them in a shallow dish in or on the cage to see if your budgies like them.

Some budgies enjoy being very lightly misted with room temperature water.
Do NOT squirt the water directly on the budgie.
Aim it up into the air and let the water mist settle down over the budgie gently.
You should be able to easily tell if he likes it or doesn't want any part of it.
Some budgies do enjoy playing under a light trickle of water in the sink.
Other budgies simply don't enjoy bathing which is fine as all budgies are cleaning and oiling their feathers when they preen.

If your budgie is shaking his head, tail and feet after he’s been in the water, that’s quite normal. It’s like a dog shaking after it gets wet.*


----------



## JillBee (8 mo ago)

Mine likes to jump on my hands when the water is running in the kitchen and I am doin the dishes lol or the bathroom sink when I am washing my hands. I just let the water run softly (not full blast) at a tepid temp and cup my hands under the water which gives him a lil bath to fluff around in. He has even flown INTO the shower while I am in it lol. He definitely lets me know when he WANTS a bath!


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

My LoVey really enjoys her bath. I have one of the clear acrylic ones that attach to the outside (or inside) of the cage. She also has a Lixit that, so far she's not crazy about. I got a little kids play sink that she has had alot of fun with. Try experimenting with different water temps too. LoVey prefers room temp. One of my best friends has a bird that will only bath in cool water. As FaeryBee mentioned they keep themselves clean through the oil in their preening gland. Have you noticed when preening they seem to focus on the base of the tail? That's where the gland is 😊! A bath is for fun and enrichment.


----------

